# Eclipse



## Fatima17 (22. Sep 2014)

Ich habe zur Aufgabe bekommen eine Methode zu schreiben die einen Schüler aus einer Klasse in eine andere rüberbringen soll. Bis jetzt habe ich das Zusammenbekommen aber mir Fehlen noch 3 Überprüfungen meinte der Lehrer, die ich nicht zusammenbringe. Dankeschön im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.


```
public boolean transferSchueler(String alteKlasse,String neueKlasse, String name, String vorname)
{//Prüfen ob es die 2 Klassen überhaupt gibt und ob es platz gibt in meiner neuen Klasse
	Person a = null; 
	for (int i = 0; i < klassen.length; i++)
	{
		if(klassen[i].getBezeichnung().equals(alteKlasse))
		{
			a = klassen[i].entlassen(name, vorname);
			break;
		}
	}
	for(int i = 0; i < klassen.length; i++)
	{
		if(klassen[i].getBezeichnung().equals(neueKlasse))
		{
			return klassen[i].einstellen(a);
	        }
	}
	return false;
}
```


----------



## Thallius (22. Sep 2014)

Die eine Überprüfung steht da ja schon. Du sollst prüfen ob in der neuen Klasse überhaupt Platz ist. Das machst Du nicht. Die beiden anderen kann ich nur orakeln aber ich denke mal Du sollst auch prüfen ob der Schüler überhaupt in der alten Klasse drin ist.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Fatima17 (22. Sep 2014)

Ja ich habe eine Methode, die das prüft, und zwar einstellen und entlassen, die halt prüft, ob es den Schüler überhaupt gibt. Aber wie kann ich prüfen ob es in der neuen Klasse noch platz für den neuen Schüler gibt?


----------



## Thallius (22. Sep 2014)

Das weiß ich nicht, da ich ja nicht wissen kann welches Kriterium dafür erfüllt sein muss.


----------

